# GoogleGoogleGoogleGoogle



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

It displays four frames... So, if you need to Google several things without leaving your Google search. Well, here you go at:

http://www.googlegooglegooglegoogle.com/


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

WOW lol


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Cute, but I just open another tab.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't use Google
I'm British lol


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

What do you use Donna?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://uk.ask.com/


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Blackmirror said:


> http://uk.ask.com/


A lot of my friends in the UK. Use ixquick:

http://ixquick.com/eng/


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Never heard of that one


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

A waste of time and a lot more easy to use a tab or new window and so much more easy to see.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Blackmirror said:


> Never heard of that one


"Try it, you'll like it!" ....



> A waste of time and a lot more easy to use a tab or new window and so much more easy to see.


Not me but, my eyesight always has been good.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Kenny94 said:


> Not me but, my eyesight always has been good.


Well, the text is full sized, but you have to scroll the windows to get to most of it. I'm with Hewee, new tab for me.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's more for fun use. Like with the kids, go to the site and ask what they want for Christmas.....


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Well, the text is full sized, but you have to scroll the windows to get to most of it. I'm with Hewee, new tab for me.


Really I am a new window and not a tab user. But it's the same in a way because you got a new window.

If that thing was made to be able to see then the text or each frame needs to adjust to your screen size. But even still I would use it.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Did you notice, that it also says hidden behind the screens:
NOT AFFILIATED WITH GOOGLE.COM ???

So who are they and can we trust them?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect they're just forwarding the request to the Google search engine. However, I agree, what are they doing with the search data before forwarding it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your get a google cookie from a search like most other sites the real search is still from google.
Just mouse over any of the links over the search box and they are all the very same google links.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

hewee said:


> Really I am a new window and not a tab user. But it's the same in a way because you got a new window.
> 
> If that thing was made to be able to see then the text or each frame needs to adjust to your screen size. But even still I would use it.


New window guy here also


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

aka Brett said:


> New window guy here also


Great to hear. :up:

Don't need No Sticky Tabs.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

bp936 said:


> Did you notice, that it also says hidden behind the screens:
> NOT AFFILIATED WITH GOOGLE.COM ???
> 
> So who are they and can we trust them?


Hey. I didn't see that. All I saw were four Google s with the very same thing as Google's home page. Identical.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> I don't use Google
> I'm British lol


well that's a poor excuse! I'm British and I use Google all the time


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

dotty999 said:


> well that's a poor excuse! I'm British and I use Google all the time


I did not know that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

liar liar pants on fire!


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Don't most Brits use Googlee?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think this 4x google thing can be useful sometimes for comparing blogs ,pics and sites

I don't use the mouse to scroll down pages anyways i just use down arrow


----------

